# What does this engine look like? Answer for a chance to win $100



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Please check out this Yamaha YFZ 450 ATV engine which nFLOW remanufactured for our customer. He drove 5 hours to pick it up and strapped it in his front seat to return home. The picture has taken on a life of its own when it came out looking like a face. Please comment on what you think this engine looks like to be entered into a drawing for a $100 nFLOW gift certificate. Share this post on facebook for a chance for another $100 gift certificate. Check this post again on Monday, Dec. 8, to see if you won. nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV

Go to our Facebook Page https://www.facebook.com/pages/NFLOW/237263726448384


----------



## jamiec17 (Jun 25, 2014)

it looks like the robot from the movie short circuit name might be johnny 5 or something like that


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well it's definitely a motorcycle or power sport engine. Can we get a look at the other side?

But from that view it kind of looks like the alien from meatballs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Parking Meter. Or one of those thinks you look into at the park to see far off stuff but they never work even when you put the quarters in it. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations Cody Virgillo and Phillip Snyder!! Both of you have won a $100.00 nFLOW gift certificate. Please send us a private message with your contact information. Thank you everyone who participated in this contest ! nFLOW | Remanufactured Engines & Machining | ATV, UTV


----------

